# diagnostic tests for GERD



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

How were you diagnosed with GERD? I am asking because I am not sure I even have GERD. The following is a list of symptoms I experience: belching that brings emesis up in my mouth, constant raw and burning sensation in my stomach and bowels, and pain in my back between my shoulder blades. To my knowledge, I have never had heartburn.I am asking because my doctor put me on 20 mg of Prilosec a few years ago just by my symptoms. I have never had any tests, like an endoscopy or colonoscopy. Then, recently my symptoms returned. So my doctor increased the dose to 40 mg, again, without any tests. I am concerned with taking this high of a dose of Prilosec for so many years. I just want to be sure I really do have GERD.Thank you


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Have you heard the expression" throwing gasoline on the fire" every time you take prilosec, nexium,or any PPI thats want you're doing. Not only will these drugs not solve your acid reflux problem, but they will make your original condition worse, and as a bonus you will constantly have to increase the strenth of the PPI just to handle your discomfort!! then at some point down the line, your wonderful GI Doc will start talking about surgery as an option!! The idea is to start playing detective and figure out why acid is coming up??This is not as EASY task, it maybe one of the hardest things you've have to do, I've spoken to dozens of people who have beaten this problem who were taking PPI'S for years and now only occasionally have a problem. There are dozens of alternative medicines/treatments to try, you have to keep experimenting until you find the right combo. My own acid reflux has improved but it hasbeen a huge struggle and I'm the guinea pig..I've found that most didn't work for me, so you try something else. But when you have days when you feel better, without having to take PPI's H2 blockers, or even mylanta its a wonderful feeling!!! Feel free to e-mail for any support/advice. Good Luck!!


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

David,Thank you for the info. I just don't know what to do. My stomach hurts so bad if I don't take the Prilosec. And, if I don't take it, all the acid in my stomach dumps into my bowels (as well as comes up my throat) causing a raw, burning pain that ulitmately leads to D. I started on the Prilosec shortly after being treated for H. Pylori, and I honesly feel better when I take it. But like you said, it isn't taking care of the problem...it is only "masking" it. My general doctor is typical, and doesn't listen to me. The GI doctor I recently went to was worse! Maybe I need to find a new general doctor and discuss other options. I just can't deal with another chronic problem...GERD, IBS, chronic back pain, depression, panic disorder. At least the GERD & IBS don't hurt when I take the Prilosec. I'm just too scared to stop taking it!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I am in the process of trying to find out if I really have acid reflux or something else. I have tried several of the acid reducer drugs with no relief. I have had numerous tests. One such test just two days ago. I had an Esophageal Manometry. My pain started after gall bladder surgery. I had D before and went to my family doc about it and he had some tests done and was told I had a gall stone (turns out I didn't). I was so anxious for a quick fix that I had my gall bladder taken out and ended up with more problems than I started with. Now I am trying to find out if I have acid reflux, esophagus spasms or something else. My "attacks" feel like what you would think a heart attack would feel like. It happens in spasms and I never know when it will happen. I drink water and pepto bismol to get it to stop.Activity helps too. Anyway, I do not have anything come up in my throat, no burning, no belching etc...If I were you, I would definitely get a second opinion. Ask around and see if you can find a new GI who has a good rep. It is soooo worth it.Those meds are expensive and if you don't have to take them, it is better that you don't.Take Care,Jleigh


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi,-I completely understand. When you're having alot of pain you need FAST RELIEF!! And if takingprilosec helps...I think thats why last year the sales for Prilosec was 5 Billion Dollars.What you mightwant to consider is trying different therapys like, ginger, probiotics, aloe vera, digestive enzymes, avoidpossible trigger foods, & maybe you can slowly get off prilosec?? I also would try reading as much aspossible on digestion, IBS, heartburn. These other health problems you have maybe all conected.Good Luck! and I hope you feel better!!


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I was diagnosed via the "scope on a rope" whee they have you swallow a camera and they look in your stomach. Very lovely....NOT!


----------



## Dabro (May 17, 2002)

Hi Lissylou73- Hang in there! I had bad reflux for a year or so and took Prilosec and it really helped. However I also did this while doing other things.a) Tilted my bed (phone-books are good!).







As DavidLA said - cut out certain foods:I cut out coffee(still do not have), oranges (I was off these for about 3 years- now back)and numerous other foods for IBS.c) Did Biofeedback (seems to have similar results to Hypnotherapy.You need to keep a diary of when it is worse. DO not eat 2 hours before bed.Read as much as you can and use Prilosec to keep you stable while you work on these other areas.Good luck!


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I was diagnosed by "scope on a rope" too!! I like that!! Anyway, I was found to have a "floppy" lower esophageal sphincter and mild irritation of the esophagus because the sphincter will not close tightly. That's basic GERD 101 for ya!! I have been taking Prilosec since 1998. I have tried ginger, aloe vera, etc. Nothing works as well as the Prilosec. I do try stopping it, but I get really bad off. Really, the only thing that helps is for me to very very small meals, very bland, virtually nothing. If I could do that every meal of my life I could stop the Prilosec. Not very realistic? Anyway, there is really nothing one can do to "tighten" the sphincter except for surgery, so it is best to find out HOW TO STOP THE ACID. Whatever works for you. You are not the first person I have heard from that had their doctor treat them before having tests. Many doctors do. I don't know whether this is good or bad medicine. But, if you need to put your mind at ease, then get scoped. Oh, my GERD does not cause heartburn. I get food refluxing back into my throat, feelings of fullness, nausea, and just general "indigestion." I've only ever had heartburn when I was pregnant.Christine


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi thereI don't agree with David that drugs like Prilosec and Prevacid "throw gas on the fire" . I've been on Prevacid for 6 years and it has helped me tremendously.I do agree that you should try to find the root of the problem and only use Prilo/Prev for a limited time. I am about to attempt to go off my Prevacid as I had gallbladder disease and thus had the gallbladder out. I think that contributed to my GERD.Tests that I had are Endoscopy, Barium Swallow and something called a PH Probe & Motility test. Those last two are NOT pleasant.good luckand feel better


----------



## sewfinely (May 11, 2002)

Christine I have same symptoms as you. Just had endoscopy today: grade 3 reflux esophogitis(ulcer) and esophageal stricture. I have fullness, no nausea, but bloating, gas, never had heartburn. Starting on protonix 40mg tomorrow morning. Have been at the site for Bloating for the past 2 months. Greatly helped by taking 2 acidophilus tabs before meals and beano which I learned of in ibs group. Even ate chocolate ice cream without getting gas. I have been able to reintroduce bananas and mayonnaise. NOw I will be frequenting this site. Also had stomach biopsy today. Still have to meet with the Dr. for details.


----------

